# First Puff Review - Tatuaje Havana VI Gordito.



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Tatuaje Havana VI. Also know as the Tatuaje Red Label. 
Length: 5 1/2
Ring Gauge: 56
Wrapper: Nicaragua Habano
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua
Price: Paid an even $9.00

*Pre light:*
The smell was a very light chocolate. Not very pungent, but pleasant nonetheless. The wrapper was a nice reddish brown, almost colorado. The draw was extremely loose and the cigar seemed a bit light. Maybe a bit under filled. Other than that the constructor was nice. Hardly any veins, good seams, and a nice triple cap (which I love and prefer). 








*First Light:*
The first puff was packed with spice. I got lots of red and black pepper. Though very spicy, not the least bit overpowering. The finish was very long, lasting all the way into the next puff. INSANE about of smoke output from this stick. The foot was even pouring off smoke. It reminded me of the foot of a Liga. Defiantly make sure the room is ventilated well if you are smoking this indoors. 








*1/2 to an Inch:*
At this point the cigar transitions to a smooth dusted coco taste. I'm talking bitter coco powder, not at all sweet. I also pick up nutty notes and lots of woody cedar. The burn isn't totally clean, but not yet a problem. 








*Another Inch Down:*
The dusted coco has now vanished. It's now getting very woody. The nuttiness I was experiencing before is now only coming up on the finish. The finish is still nice and long. It's starting to go really well with my cup of coffee. The ash fell off in a solid chunk after about an inch. The burn was totally self corrected. No touch ups needed. 








*Another Inch Down:*
I start to pick up a bit of a floral note. It's still extremely woody and now a bit leathery on the finish. The nuttiness has completly gone away. So far It's turning out to be a VERY earthy cigar. Very different that what I was expecting from the first inch.

*Close to the band:*
The floral note went away quickly and is now just the woodiness. This has got to be the woodiest cigar i've ever smoked. At this point I start to get a little bitterness on the finish. Nothing harsh. 








*The Nub:*
The wood does infact come down a lot and surprisingly the floral note makes a come back. Also, the nub remains very smooth. Zero harshness.

All in all this is a very good cigar and also very interesting, especially with the appearing and reappearing of the floral notes. If you like earthy woody cigars, give it a try. It might be a little to woody for me personally, but it was a very pleasant smoke. I would of liked to have had more of the dusted coco and nuttiness. I'd give it a 7 1/2 outta 10. 
The band also makes for a very fashionable wedding band! (joke) 
Note: I'm a classical guitarist. Hence the finger nails.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Great review, I thought this one had too much pepper flavor for me and I'm glad I'm not the only one who got that flavor out of it. Do you know how old the cigar was or if you put it down to rest past the sick period? I read a review saying the hit of space does mellow out after 3-6 months. The one I smoked was at a B&M and was obviously a bit fresh.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

LGHT said:


> Great review, I thought this one had too much pepper flavor for me and I'm glad I'm not the only one who got that flavor out of it. Do you know how old the cigar was or if you put it down to rest past the sick period? I read a review saying the hit of space does mellow out after 3-6 months. The one I smoked was at a B&M and was obviously a bit fresh.


I smoked it straight out the humi of my Local B&M. I actually enjoyed the little bit of spice at the start. I can see this stick tasting better after some age though.


----------



## CigarInspector (Aug 22, 2013)

Personally I didn't find the pepper/spices to be overkill with this one. There were a lot of other notes in there balancing things out. I thought it was a complex and enjoyable smoke.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice write up, thanks for the smoke. P-S


----------

